# Obedience & Rally Workshop



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This past Saturday Duncan and I attended an all day Obedience and Rally Workshop/Seminar. We had the pleasure of working with trainer Rise Quay. She was wonderful....just wonderful! She uses nothing but positive reinforcement training and utilizes the clicker with young and beginning dogs. 

She brought her *very* high drive Malinois with her, Tuck. He was just gorgeous and it was amazing watching her work with him. 

In the past Rise had trained with using corrections. She has now been training using nothing but positive training methods for quite a while now. She told us that dogs who are trained with only positive methods learn *so* much faster and are more willing to work then dogs trained using harsh corrections. A lot of dogs when given a harsh correction will shut down....and they stop learning. I totally agree with her!!! :biggrin:

Duncan did so good. He was a bit of a scatter brain and was so excited to meet all the new people and dogs. Rise saw this and put me in a small section that she had gated off. This was called the "box". While in there I took Duncan off the leash and he was able to do whatever he wanted and look where ever. Whenever he would walk and look towards me I was to say "Yes!" and give him a treat. This was teaching him to pay attention to me and ignore every thing else. Duncan caught on in no time! After that he did so much better with his focus.

There were so many more wonderful techniques that she shared, but I am afraid that I would go on and go on....so I'll stop. Just wanted to share my great day with you all!

So....ignore the unwanted behavior and reward the good! :biggrin:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad you had fun and Duncan is being a champ! I'll have to look this trainer up, she sounds like she gave a lot of great advice!!


----------

